# Santa Maria BBQ Outfitter Grills



## Vermin999 (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone familiar with the quality of these grills? I am looking at the 20 x 30 Backyard version and was wondering if they were cheaply built and worth getting one.

http://www.santamariagrills.com/30x20.htm


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 24, 2012)

Might check with Smokey Lew, he may be interested in selling his Chaney Santa Maria setup and depending on the price of the Santa Maria part it may be less expensive than the one you are looking at. Tri Tip would be a good contact on this too.


----------



## Tri Tip (Jan 25, 2012)

John. They are good quality. Rock solid. I've seen em up close. CostCo sells em at select stores during the summer. I've spoken to the owner. Real nice dude. We were looking at the big one cause we cook a lot of Tri Tip at comps to raise funds for more comps. If you call em directly they'll tell you where to get one closest to you. The one we were looking at was at a hardware store in Long Beach. The hardware store owner was friends with the owner of SM Grill Outfitters. If you like Chaney will build you a custom one. If you don't like the drum you could use steel. I got the hook up on Oak. It may be worth a trip to South Irvine to pick up a truck load. That'll last ya over a year even if you cook once a week.


----------

